# Umfrage zum sechsten Teil der buffedStory



## smogpaster (6. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,


stimmt hier ab, was im nächsten Teil der Story passieren wird.



Viel Spass,





Peter Greza schreibt auch privat Geschichten auf seiner Homepage.


----------



## PrInCeX (6. Oktober 2010)

war grad verwundert warum meine stimme 50% ausmacht bis ich gemerkt habe ich bin erst der zweite


----------



## Morfelpotz (6. Oktober 2010)

Option 1 -> Der Troll wird sie weiter davon abhalten
Option 2 -> siehe option 1
Option 3 -> Die einzige, bei der die Story weitergeht

P.s: Der Zwerg ist cool


----------



## Redrak (7. Oktober 2010)

Jo der Zwerg ist echt genial!^^
Erst mal eine drinke^^


----------

